# :: قاعات الإبداع :: > قاعة الشعر العامي >  لو لسة ليا قلب...شعر غنائى بقلم / شاعر الرومانسية

## شاعر الرومانسية

[frame="7 70"]لو لسـة ليـــا قلــــب ..
فـاضل جــــواه حنيـن ..
لو ح أقدر تاني أحــب ..
بعدك .. طب أحب مين  
دا أنا بعدك بنسى قلبي
بكتــم شــوقي و بخبي
و ازاى بعدك أحب .. 
لو لسة ليا قلب


ميــن اللي يحس بيا ... بعــــدك و أحـــس بيـــه 
مين اللي يخاف عليا ... مين اللي ح أخاف عليه
دا أنا بعدك بنسى قلبي
بكتــم شــوقي و بخبي
و ازاى بعدك أحب .. 
لو لسة ليا قلب


أنـا قلبي لمــا رحتـي ... راحــت منــه الأمــاني
تايه من يوم ما غبتي ... مش سهل يحب تاني
دا أنا بعدك بنسى قلبي
بكتــم شــوقي و بخبي
و ازاى بعدك أحب .. 
لو لسة ليا قلب

 :f2: [/frame]

----------


## sayedattia

> أنـا قلبي لمــا رحتـي ... راحــت منــه الأمــاني
> تايه من يوم ما غبتي ... مش سهل يحب تاني
> دا أنا بعدك بنسى قلبي
> بكتــم شــوقي و بخبي
> و ازاى بعدك أحب .. 
> لو لسة ليا قلب


أبني الغالي  وشاعر الرومانسية الرائع
 يسعدني أكون أول المعانقين لرائعتك الغنائية
ففيها النغمات الهامسة والروعة المدهشة
تقبل خالص إعجابي وفي إنتظار أعمالك التي أصبحت مقلة

----------


## طارق المملوك

شارع الومانسية الرقيق
اخى العزيز حسن
ما اروعها من غنائية رقيقة
لم يخطئ القول من اطلق عليك لقب شاعر الرومانسية
قلمك الرقيق دائما ما يبهرنا برقته و رومانسيته
انتظر جديدك دائما
دمت بكل الخير

----------


## أشرف المصرى

استاذ شعار الرومانسية الجميل 

تقبل تحياتى  :M (10):

----------


## فنان فقير

[frame="2 80"]ياعم اشرف انت داهيه وانا مش عارف ايه ياعم الوزن الجميل والقافيه الجميله دى كنت فين من زمان ولا بتغزى العين عنك مانت نجم وابو النجوم اهوة
ابدع كمان وكمان يا اشرف ياشاعر يا فنان
اخوك/ فنان فقير[/frame]

----------


## فنان فقير

يا اشرف لازم نتقابل انشاء الله انت من الهرم وانا من الهرم مشعل 
اخوك/ فنان فقير

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

> أبني الغالي  وشاعر الرومانسية الرائع
>  يسعدني أكون أول المعانقين لرائعتك الغنائية
> ففيها النغمات الهامسة والروعة المدهشة
> تقبل خالص إعجابي وفي إنتظار أعمالك التي أصبحت مقلة


استاذى الكريم أ/ سيد عطية

يسعدنى ويشرفنى  ان يكون اول خط يسطر بصفحاتى 
بقلمك المميز .. وكلماتك الرقيقة

اتمنى دوام هذا الشرف ... ودوام تواجدك العطر

تقبل وافر تحياتى.. وكل التقدير،،، :f:

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

> شارع الومانسية الرقيق
> اخى العزيز حسن
> ما اروعها من غنائية رقيقة
> لم يخطئ القول من اطلق عليك لقب شاعر الرومانسية
> قلمك الرقيق دائما ما يبهرنا برقته و رومانسيته
> انتظر جديدك دائما
> دمت بكل الخير



[CENTER][SIZE="5"][COLOR="Teal"]أخى الحبيب  طارق المملوك

ما اجملة من حضور ...
ومأطيبها من كلمات....
وما أعذبة من احساس....
وما أطيبك من قلب..


ادام الله لى كلماتك .... وتواجدك العطر

تقبل كل التحية... ووافر الاحترام،،،  :f:

----------


## سمـاء

شاعر الرومانسية

جميلة هذه اللحظات مع رومانسية الأغانى

استمتعت بها

----------


## maissa2009

الاستاذ الفاضل/شاعر الرومانسبه 
كلماتك رقيقه وحساسه وكلها رومانسيه 
فانت فعلا شاعر الرومانسيه ونرجو منك المزيدحتى تمتعنا اكثر واكثر
                                                                                                      مايسه

----------


## أحلى كلمة

> [frame="7 70"]لو لسـة ليـــا قلــــب ..
> فـاضل جــــواه حنيـن ..
> لو ح أقدر تاني أحــب ..
> بعدك .. طب أحب مين  
> دا أنا بعدك بنسى قلبي
> بكتــم شــوقي و بخبي
> و ازاى بعدك أحب .. 
> لو لسة ليا قلب
> 
> ...



روعة يا شاعر

وحشتنا كلماتك الرومانسية الرقيقة

ادام الله لى كلماتك العذبة واحساسك الرقيق

لك كل الود و التقدير

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

> استاذ شعار الرومانسية الجميل 
> 
> تقبل تحياتى


الاخ الكريم ...أ/أشرف المصرى نورت صفحاتى .. 
لك كل  التحية ... وخالص الامتنان،،، :f:

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

> [frame="2 80"]ياعم اشرف انت داهيه وانا مش عارف ايه ياعم الوزن الجميل والقافيه الجميله دى كنت فين من زمان ولا بتغزى العين عنك مانت نجم وابو النجوم اهوة
> ابدع كمان وكمان يا اشرف ياشاعر يا فنان
> اخوك/ فنان فقير[/frame]



اهلا يا فنان ... منور والله
وشكرا لكلماتك الطيبة واحساسك الجميل

بس على فكرة ..


انا مش اشرف ..

مش عارف انت ممكن تكون فهمت الاسم غلط والا اية

اخوك حسن 

نورتنى كمان مرة ..

وتقبل خالص شكرى وامتنانى،،، :f:

----------


## فنان فقير

[frame="1 80"]انا اسف يا شاعر الرومانسيه مش قصدى والله يا اخ حسن صح الاسم كده 
 وعموما انا اخوك احمد الشيخ من مشعل الهرم  ويشرفنى صداقتك
 اخوك/ فنان فقير[/frame]

----------


## فنان فقير

ياعم حسن انت داهيه وانا مش عارف ايه ياعم الوزن الجميل والقافيه الجميله دى كنت فين من زمان ولا بتغزى العين عنك مانت نجم وابو النجوم اهوة
ابدع كمان وكمان يا حسن ياشاعر يا فنان
اخوك/ فنان فقير

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

> يا اشرف لازم نتقابل انشاء الله انت من الهرم وانا من الهرم مشعل 
> اخوك/ فنان فقير



اهلا بيك اخى الكريم 
انا من فيصل .. بالتحديد عند كلية تربية رياضية
انا اضفتك عندى بس ماصدفتش النى فتحت وكنت انت اون لين


تقبل خالص تحياتى ،،، :f:

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

> شاعر الرومانسية
> 
> جميلة هذه اللحظات مع رومانسية الأغانى
> 
> استمتعت بها


اهلا بيكى اختى الكريمة سمـــاء

مرورك الهادىء اضاء المكان و عطر صفحاتى .. 

تقبلى خالص الود ... وكل التقدير،،، :f:

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

> الاستاذ الفاضل/شاعر الرومانسبه 
> كلماتك رقيقه وحساسه وكلها رومانسيه 
> فانت فعلا شاعر الرومانسيه ونرجو منك المزيدحتى تمتعنا اكثر واكثر
>                                                                                                       مايسه


الاخت الكريمة مايسة ....
اهلا بيكى واسف لتأخر الرد ...
نورتى صفحاتى ... بكلماتك الرقيقة 
اتمنى دوام التواجد .. 
وان تكون كلماتى دائما عن حسن ظنك

تقبلى خالص شكرى .. ووافر امتنانى،،، :f:

----------


## عاشقة أم الدنيا

أنا بصراحة يؤسقني ان دي أول حاجة أقرأها لك.. بصراحة القصيدة جميلة ورومانسية للغاية خاصة المقطع اللي بتقول فيه:
أنـا قلبي لمــا رحتـي ... راحــت منــه الأمــاني
تايه من يوم ما غبتي ... مش سهل يحب تاني
دا أنا بعدك بنسى قلبي
بكتــم شــوقي و بخبي
و ازاى بعدك أحب .. 
لو لسة ليا قلب
بالتوفيق دائما أيها الشاعر ويارب أقرأ لك بقية حاجاتك الي انا متأكدة انها هتكون جميلة

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

> روعة يا شاعر
> 
> وحشتنا كلماتك الرومانسية الرقيقة
> 
> ادام الله لى كلماتك العذبة واحساسك الرقيق
> 
> لك كل الود و التقدير



اهلا بيك احلى كلمة

منورة دايما صفحاتى .. بأحلى ردود ... وارق تواجد


تقبلى منى وافر شكرى .. وخالص اعتزازى،،، :f:

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

> أنا بصراحة يؤسقني ان دي أول حاجة أقرأها لك.. بصراحة القصيدة جميلة ورومانسية للغاية خاصة المقطع اللي بتقول فيه:
> أنـا قلبي لمــا رحتـي ... راحــت منــه الأمــاني
> تايه من يوم ما غبتي ... مش سهل يحب تاني
> دا أنا بعدك بنسى قلبي
> بكتــم شــوقي و بخبي
> و ازاى بعدك أحب .. 
> لو لسة ليا قلب
> بالتوفيق دائما أيها الشاعر ويارب أقرأ لك بقية حاجاتك الي انا متأكدة انها هتكون جميلة


اهلا بيكى اختى الكريمة .. عاشقة أم الدنيا

نورتى صفحاتى .. بكلماتك ومجاملتك الرقيقة


اتمنى دوام تواجدك ..
و منتظر  ارائك دائما فى كتاباتى 


نقبلى منى خالص الود ... وعميق تحياتى،،، :f:

----------


## kethara

*   أخى شاعر الرومانسية


                                رائعة تلك النغمات الممزوجة بروعة الحس
                                       وجميلة المعان المرهفة والجباشة 
                                                 بالمشاعر الرومانسية
                                           دام نزف بوحك الراقى

                                                      مع تحيتـــــــــــــى*

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

> *   أخى شاعر الرومانسية
> 
> 
>                                 رائعة تلك النغمات الممزوجة بروعة الحس
>                                        وجميلة المعان المرهفة والجباشة 
>                                                  بالمشاعر الرومانسية
>                                            دام نزف بوحك الراقى
> 
>                                                       مع تحيتـــــــــــــى*



الاخت العزيزة قيثارة

الاروع هو حضورك الذى عطر صفحاتى
وكلماتك التى تشرفت بها ...


دمتى لنا بكل الود ... والرقة
التى نبعت من كلماتك

تقبلى منى وافر الود ... وخالص الامتنان،،،  :f:

----------


## فنان فقير

:M (11):

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

> 



شكرا على العود يا اخى الكريم .. ابو حميد

لسه شايفه دلوقتى والله


أرق تحياتى،،، :f:

----------


## ندى الايام

كلمات رائعة واحساس عالى
تسلم يا فندم على كلماتك الرقيقة
ودائما فى انتظار كلامك العطر
تقبل تحيااااااااااتى

----------


## ايهاب الشهاوى

الله الله الله
كتبت فابدعت
فا متعت كل من قرئها
تقبل مرورى
ورئى المتواضع

----------


## محمد الصاوي

*شاعر الرومانسية والصدق 
لو لسة ليا قلب 

لو انتا ملكش قلب 
اومال  قلبى انا حب مين 
مين اللى حيرني وراه 
طول اليالي والسنين 
مين اللى حس بشوقى وحنيني 
مين اللى قلبه كان بيحمنى 
مين اللى دوب حزنى جوايا 

مش ضروري تكون فاكرني 
ولا حتى ف يوم نسيني 
المهم ان انتا ديمن 
قلب عايش بيداويني 



تقبل تحياتي 
اخوك وتلميذك 
محمد*

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

> كلمات رائعة واحساس عالى
> تسلم يا فندم على كلماتك الرقيقة
> ودائما فى انتظار كلامك العطر
> تقبل تحيااااااااااتى


اهلا بيكى اختى العزيزة ... ندى الايام

مرورك بالفعل هو العطر والاروع

تقبلى وافر مودتى ..وخالص تحياتى،،، :f:

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

> الله الله الله
> كتبت فابدعت
> فا متعت كل من قرئها
> تقبل مرورى
> ورئى المتواضع



اخى الكريم ايهاب الشهاوى

كلماتك الرقيقة وسام جليل ..

سعدت بمرورك الرقيق ...

فتقبل وافر تحياتى ،،، :f:

----------


## summar

جميلة جدا ياشاعر...عجبتنى بجد
ان شاء الله اول مااشتغل مغنى..هغنيها



دايما تورينا حاجاتك الجميلة

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

> *شاعر الرومانسية والصدق 
> لو لسة ليا قلب 
> 
> لو انتا ملكش قلب 
> اومال  قلبى انا حب مين 
> مين اللى حيرني وراه 
> طول اليالي والسنين 
> مين اللى حس بشوقى وحنيني 
> مين اللى قلبه كان بيحمنى 
> ...


اخى الكريم ... محمد الصاوى

كلماتك كانت كالنسيم الذى تعطرت به صفحاتى

سلمت ... وسلم مداد قلمك .. ونبض كلماتك

تقبل منى كل الشكر ... وكل التقدير،،، :f:

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

> جميلة جدا ياشاعر...عجبتنى بجد
> ان شاء الله اول مااشتغل مغنى..هغنيها
> 
> 
> 
> دايما تورينا حاجاتك الجميلة



اهلا بيكى اختى العزيزة يسرا
نورتى الموضوع..

ومنتظر سطوع نجمك الغنائى قريبا ان شاء الله :M (11):  
وماتخافيش ...
عندى اغانى كتير  ممكن تعجبك


تقبلى خالص المنى ؟... وارق تحياتى،،، :f:

----------


## بنت شهريار

> [frame="7 70"]لو لسـة ليـــا قلــــب ..
> فـاضل جــــواه حنيـن ..
> لو ح أقدر تاني أحــب ..
> بعدك .. طب أحب مين  
> دا أنا بعدك بنسى قلبي
> بكتــم شــوقي و بخبي
> و ازاى بعدك أحب .. 
> لو لسة ليا قلب
> 
> ...


اخى العزيز شاعر الرومانسيه
حقا لو مازال لدينا هذا الاحساس بالحب
لو مازالت قلوبنا تنبض بهذا الوصف
لو مازال بداخلنا حنين الى الاحباب
حقا لن نستطيع ان نحب غيرهم
حتى لو فرقنا القدر
لو لسه ليا قلب

سلمت يداك اخى الفاضل
وسلم قلمك الرومانسى الرائع
شكرا لك
ارق تحياتى وتقديرى

----------


## شعاع من نور

> [frame="7 70"]لو لسـة ليـــا قلــــب ..
> فـاضل جــــواه حنيـن ..
> لو ح أقدر تاني أحــب ..
> بعدك .. طب أحب مين  
> دا أنا بعدك بنسى قلبي
> بكتــم شــوقي و بخبي
> و ازاى بعدك أحب .. 
> لو لسة ليا قلب
> 
> ...


*

أستاذي الفاضل...شاعر الرومانسية...

بجد مش عارفة أحكي على رقة و عذوبة الكلمات...و رومانسية النظم....حقيقي تسلم ايد حضرتك جداً جداً...





			
				و ازاى بعدك أحب .. 
لو لسة ليا قلب
			
		

أنا حسة إني أول مرة أشوف المعنى ده...معنى الإخلاص الحقيقي في الحب....قد كده هو راح و اندثر و انتهى و مبقلوش مكان؟؟؟؟..

حقيقي حضرتك أبدعت.....

كل سنة و حضرتك و الأسرة الكريمة بخير و سعادة...

ودي و احترامي...




*

----------


## مصطفى سلام

[frame="2 80"][frame="1 80"]الله الله يا أيها الشاعر الرومانسى ..
عشت مع معزوفتك لحظات هائمة راقية ، جمعت إلى الموسيقية صدق الإحساس ، و رهيف الكلمات ..
حقا يا أستاذ حسن ..  فى هذه الأيام التى اتشحت بوشاح المادية ، و ارتدت ثياب الميكانيكية ، نحن فى حاجة إلى من يذكرنا أن لنا أرواحا تهفو إلى صادق الحب و راقى الكلمات ..
لك كل الحب و التقدير ،،،[/frame][/frame]

مصطفى سلام

----------


## om elbanat

السلام عليكم
استاذى الفاضل شاعر الرومانسيه 
جميل جداً ماخطته يداك 
شكراً لك

----------


## أحلى كلمة

تسلم ايدك يا شاعر

كلمات غايه فى الرقة والرومانسية

حاسه كده انها زى ماتكون مكتوبة لهانى شاكر

تسلم ويسلم لنا احساسك الراقى    :f2:

----------


## ღ أيمن خطــاب ღ

*ألف مبرووووك * 







ألف مبروك يا شاعر الرومانسية  







من أعماق حزني وألمي .... أتطلع الى عالم جميل يسوده الحـــب والاخاء

أبحث عن كلمه حب في زمن الحرمان وامد يدي الى البشر بالخيروالسلام

فتلمع عيون الذئاب ويكشر الشر عن انيابه ..... آآآآه يالها من حياه بائسة


مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب

----------


## سوما

:xmas 7:  ألف مبررررررررررووووووووووك يا  شاعر الرومانسية ..   :xmas 7: 
ويارب دايمااااااا المزيد من المشاركات والموضوعات الهادفة و الناجحة.. أن شاء الله
مع أرق تحياتى...... بعام سعيد.. ::h::

----------


## a_leader

* السلام عليكم

 الف مبروك اخى العزيز فوز موضوعك بالاوسكار

 تحياتى و تقديرى ,,*

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

> *
> 
> أستاذي الفاضل...شاعر الرومانسية...
> 
> بجد مش عارفة أحكي على رقة و عذوبة الكلمات...و رومانسية النظم....حقيقي تسلم ايد حضرتك جداً جداً...
> 
> 
> 
> أنا حسة إني أول مرة أشوف المعنى ده...معنى الإخلاص الحقيقي في الحب....قد كده هو راح و اندثر و انتهى و مبقلوش مكان؟؟؟؟..
> ...



اختى العزيزة شعاع

جزاك الله كل الخير على كلماتك الرقيقة
التى انارت اجواء صفحاتى


تقبلى منى وافر شكرى وامتنانى ،،، :f2:

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

> [frame="2 80"][frame="1 80"]الله الله يا أيها الشاعر الرومانسى ..
> عشت مع معزوفتك لحظات هائمة راقية ، جمعت إلى الموسيقية صدق الإحساس ، و رهيف الكلمات ..
> حقا يا أستاذ حسن ..  فى هذه الأيام التى اتشحت بوشاح المادية ، و ارتدت ثياب الميكانيكية ، نحن فى حاجة إلى من يذكرنا أن لنا أرواحا تهفو إلى صادق الحب و راقى الكلمات ..
> لك كل الحب و التقدير ،،،[/frame][/frame]
> 
> مصطفى سلام



استاذى الكريم .. مصطفى سلام

دام لى تواجدك العطر ... ودامت لى كلماتك الرقيقة



تقبلى وافر شكرى .. واعتزازى،،، :f2:

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

> السلام عليكم
> استاذى الفاضل شاعر الرومانسيه 
> جميل جداً ماخطته يداك 
> شكراً لك



اختى الفاضلة ... ام البنات

تشرفت بمرورك الكريم
وتشجيعك اللذى اعتذ به


تقبلى وافر وعميق شكرى،،، :f2:

----------


## عزة نفس

[frame="13 80"]اخي أستاذ حسن 
ماأرق  وأعذب كلماتك وحروفك في الحقيقة
لاادري بما اصف مدى إجابي بحروفك
كل مابوسعي من قول أنك حقا مبدعا
وماأرق إبداعك المتميز وماأرق حروفك
سلمت اناملك[/frame]

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

كلمات بسيطة... رقيقة... بليغة...

أعجبتني... ولأنها أعجبتني...

أبكتني...

فوق الممتازة...سأنسخها عندي بعد إذنك.
مع أرق تحياتي
أيمن رشدي

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

> ألف مبررررررررررووووووووووك يا  شاعر الرومانسية ..  
> ويارب دايمااااااا المزيد من المشاركات والموضوعات الهادفة و الناجحة.. أن شاء الله
> مع أرق تحياتى...... بعام سعيد..



اختى الرقيقة ... سوما

الله يبارك فيكى  ويسعد ايامك

شكرا لتهنئتك الرقيقة .. وشرفتنى زيارتك لصفحاتى


تقبلى منى وافر التحية ،،،  :f:

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

> * السلام عليكم
> 
>  الف مبروك اخى العزيز فوز موضوعك بالاوسكار
> 
>  تحياتى و تقديرى ,,*


اخى الغالى ... ليدر

ربنا يكرمك ويبارك فيك...

شكرا لتواجدك ورقتك

خالص ووافر احترامى،،، :f2:

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

> [frame="13 80"]اخي أستاذ حسن 
> ماأرق  وأعذب كلماتك وحروفك في الحقيقة
> لاادري بما اصف مدى إجابي بحروفك
> كل مابوسعي من قول أنك حقا مبدعا
> وماأرق إبداعك المتميز وماأرق حروفك
> سلمت اناملك[/frame]


اختى العزيزة .. عزة نفس

مرورك الكريم ... وكلماتك الرقيقة 
شرفت صفحاتى .. واضاءتها

فلا حرمنى الله منك ومنها .. 
ومن تواجدك الدائم


تقبلى وافر الشكر .. وارق تحياتى،،، :f2:

----------


## ليلة عشق

*الأخ الفاضل شاعر الرومانسية 

ارجو تقبل اعتذاري لتأخري كثيرا علي تهنئتك بالقصيدة ....
الف الف مبروك مع تمنياتي بمزيد من التقدم دائما وابدا .....
لك خالص التقدير والاحترام .....

تحياتي 
ليلة عشق*

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

> كلمات بسيطة... رقيقة... بليغة...
> 
> أعجبتني... ولأنها أعجبتني...
> 
> أبكتني...
> 
> فوق الممتازة...سأنسخها عندي بعد إذنك.
> مع أرق تحياتي
> أيمن رشدي


استاذى الفاضل .. أ/ أيمن رشدى


شرفت بتواجدك المبهر بصفحاتى
وكلماتك التى اسعدتنى .. وكللت عملى بالزهور


اتمنى دوام تواجدك الرقيق..

خالص مودتى .. وارق تحياتى،،، :f:

----------


## صفحات العمر

> لو لسـة ليـــا قلــــب  
> 
> فـاضل جــــواه حنيـن ..لو ح أقدر تاني أحــب ..
> بعدك .. طب أحب مين 
> دا أنا بعدك بنسى قلبي
> بكتــم شــوقي و بخبي
> و ازاى بعدك أحب .. 
> لو لسة ليا قلب 
> 
> ...


مؤكد ليك قلب 

وقلب جميل قوى يا شاعر 

وشدو حرفك هنا 

يشى برقى ورقة هذا القلب 

ادامك الله بصدق وشفافيه

محبتى واحترامى

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

> *الأخ الفاضل شاعر الرومانسية 
> 
> ارجو تقبل اعتذاري لتأخري كثيرا علي تهنئتك بالقصيدة ....
> الف الف مبروك مع تمنياتي بمزيد من التقدم دائما وابدا .....
> لك خالص التقدير والاحترام .....
> 
> تحياتي 
> ليلة عشق*



اختى الرقيقة ... ليلة عشق

فى اى وقت ... طال ام قصر
يكفينى  مجرد حضورك
وكلماتك الرقيقة ومشاعرك الدافئة


دمتى لى اختا وصديقة ومشجعة


خالص مودتى ... وارق تحياتى،،، :f2:

----------


## roooz8

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته 
  استاذ الشعر كلام اكثر من رائع . قد داعبت احاسيسي بالكلام القاتل دة .  يسلمواااااااااااااااااااااااا

   واحلى وردة الك

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

> مؤكد ليك قلب 
> 
> وقلب جميل قوى يا شاعر 
> 
> وشدو حرفك هنا 
> 
> يشى برقى ورقة هذا القلب 
> 
> ادامك الله بصدق وشفافيه
> ...




أخى الحبيب ... الفنان / صفحات العمر

ادام الله لى ردودك الرقيقة .. وتواجدك الذى يتوج كلماتى

كل الود ... وخالص محبتى،،، :f2:

----------


## حنين مصر

الله على الجمال
فعلا شاعر الرومانسيه

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته 
>   استاذ الشعر كلام اكثر من رائع . قد داعبت احاسيسي بالكلام القاتل دة .  يسلمواااااااااااااااااااااااا
> 
>    واحلى وردة الك



الاخت رووز

اسف لتأخر الرد ..
بعد فترة تغيب ولم اتابع الموضوع بعد نزوله فى صفحات سابقة


اشكر تواجدك .. وكلماتك الرقيقة

خالص مودتى .. وارق تحياتى،،، :f2:

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

> الله على الجمال
> فعلا شاعر الرومانسيه


اختى العزيزة ... حنين مصر

اكرر اعتذارى عن تأخر الرد

دمتِ لى ..
ودام رقيق كلماتك


خالص مودتى .. وارق تحياتى,,, :f2:

----------


## فنان فقير

> لو لسـة ليـــا قلــــب ..
> 
> فـاضل جــــواه حنيـن ..
> لو ح أقدر تاني أحــب ..
> بعدك .. طب أحب مين 
> دا أنا بعدك بنسى قلبي
> بكتــم شــوقي و بخبي
> و ازاى بعدك أحب .. 
> لو لسة ليا قلب 
> ...


الشاعر الجميل / شاعر الرومانسيه
استاذى / حسن عبد الحليم
برغم قرائتى لنصك من قبل الا اننى اشتاق لكلماتك الجميله
التى تذهب بنا الى زمن الفن الجميل زمن الرومانسيه
اتمنى لقاؤك يا نجم يا جميل ولكن متابع لاعمالك الجميله 
وشوفت صورك فى  حفل  بيت الفن بمدينه اكتوبر كنت اتمنى صحبتك فى تلك الحفله مع النجوم
الكبار بس قريبا ان شاء الله وانا اسوف استكمل دراسه العود وفن المسرح هناك عند الكتوراحمد عبد الشافى
ياعمى حسن:  كل سنه وحضرتك والاسره الكريمه بخير
رمضان كريم
تحياتى

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

> الشاعر الجميل / شاعر الرومانسيه
> استاذى / حسن عبد الحليم
> برغم قرائتى لنصك من قبل الا اننى اشتاق لكلماتك الجميله
> التى تذهب بنا الى زمن الفن الجميل زمن الرومانسيه
> اتمنى لقاؤك يا نجم يا جميل ولكن متابع لاعمالك الجميله 
> وشوفت صورك فى  حفل  بيت الفن بمدينه اكتوبر كنت اتمنى صحبتك فى تلك الحفله مع النجوم
> الكبار بس قريبا ان شاء الله وانا اسوف استكمل دراسه العود وفن المسرح هناك عند الكتوراحمد عبد الشافى
> ياعمى حسن:  كل سنه وحضرتك والاسره الكريمه بخير
> رمضان كريم
> تحياتى



اهلا بيك يا غالى

وكل سنة وانت والاسرة كلها بخير

مركز الفن حينور بيك .. وان شاء الله اشوفك قريب
ومبارك عليك تكمله دراسة العود وفن المسرح 
على يد الصديق العزيز الفنان .. د.أحمد عبد الشافى
وهو شخصية طيبه ورائعه


خالص تحياتى،،، :f2:

----------


## reda laby

أخى وحبيب قلبى 
حسن عبدالحليم
شاعر الرومانسية
أتيت بهذه اللؤلؤة من العام الماضى 
وألقيتها فى بحر اليوم
كى نلتقطها ونستمتع بجمال صورها الجمالية 
وروعة معانيها
ماذا أقول  عن شئ خطه قلمك ؟
غير :Allah:  :Allah:  :Allah:

----------


## أجمل من الخيال

شعرك وصل لقلبي أوي يأ شاعر الرومانسية

وده دليل علي إنك شاعر هايل

ماتحرمناش من كتاباتك المميزة لو سمحت

شكرا جدا علي إمتاعنا بشعرك

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

> أخى وحبيب قلبى 
> حسن عبدالحليم
> شاعر الرومانسية
> أتيت بهذه اللؤلؤة من العام الماضى 
> وألقيتها فى بحر اليوم
> كى نلتقطها ونستمتع بجمال صورها الجمالية 
> وروعة معانيها
> ماذا أقول  عن شئ خطه قلمك ؟
> غير




اخي العزيز .. رضا لابي

سلمت لي وسلم رقيق كلماتك

اتمنى دائما ان يكون ما أكتبه عند حُسن ظن الجميع

خالص مودتي .. وأرق تحياتي،،، :f2:

----------


## Red Devil

بجد بجد  كلمات جميله ومعبره  وتعبر الى القلب مباشره لما فيها من احساس جميل  يخرج من اجمل شاعر 
تقبل مرورى وتحياتى

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

> شعرك وصل لقلبي أوي يأ شاعر الرومانسية
> 
> وده دليل علي إنك شاعر هايل
> 
> ماتحرمناش من كتاباتك المميزة لو سمحت
> 
> شكرا جدا علي إمتاعنا بشعرك


اختِ الكريمة .. أجمل من الخيال
أشكر تواجدك الرقيق .. وكلماتك الجميلة
وأعتذر عن تأخر الرد

أهلاً بكِ دوماً بين صفحاتي ..

خالص مودتي .. وأرق تحياتي،،، :f2:

----------


## sobhy mansor

رائع ياشاعرالرومانسيةياتكون سجلتهم فالشهرالعقاري وأنت قدمت أغاني لمطربين والالسى وعندي لك فرصة كويسة كلمني اوضف نفسك عاميلي نفس الكلام لمستر سامح وانا عايزسامح ضروري ياريت يبعت رقمة

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

> رائع ياشاعرالرومانسيةياتكون سجلتهم فالشهرالعقاري وأنت قدمت أغاني لمطربين والالسى وعندي لك فرصة كويسة كلمني اوضف نفسك عاميلي نفس الكلام لمستر سامح وانا عايزسامح ضروري ياريت يبعت رقمة 
> 
> 0101518546


سيدي الفاضل .. صبرى منصور

اتفهم رغبتك في التعرف والتعارف على أعضاء المنتدى .. ومنهم أ / سامح
ويشرفنى ان أكون منهم .. ولكن ارجو ان تتفهم  الامر
فقوانين المنتدى يجب ان نلتزم بها .. " فممنوع تضمن المشاركات للبريد الالكتروني "

يمكنك مراسلة من تحب به على الخاص
وبخصوص الاستاذ سامح
انا على اتصال به وسوف اعطه رقمك .. وان شاء الله سوف أتصل بك

شكراً لمرمرك .. وتفهمك الامر


خالص تحياتي،،، :f2:

----------


## حببتى R

انا هارد عليك بطرقتى لان انتا شاعر مميز 
احببتك ,,,
احببت الحب من اجلك ,,
وقلبى ما ينطق غير اسمك ,,
اشواقى ما فرحت فى غيابك ,,
لم اذق النوم فى منامك ,,
انا متعب دوما فى رحيلك ,,
وقلبى يغرق فى لهيبك ,,
احببتك ,,
احببتك طبعا من قلبى ,,
ونفسى تطر لبعدى ,,
يا من احببتك ابتعدى ,,
ولا تهتمين كثيرا ,,
اتوجع ,,
اتوجع حين اشاهدكى ,,
واقتل حين افارقى ,,
عيناكى ,,
عيناكى تذكرنى بفرحى ,,
وحبك يذبح فى جرحى ,,
طوال الليل اذكركى ,,
وفى احلامى اناديكى ,,
قرة عينى ,,
يا قرة عينى اهواكى ,,
مثلما ان كنا فى الماضى ,,
يا من اهتدى بكى دوما ,,
انا متطرا لفراقى ,,,,,,,,,,,

ارجو تكون القصيدة عجبتكم يا جماعة,,,,,,,,,,,,,,شكرا
,,,,,,,,,,   عمر الشاعر   ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## حببتى R

[CENTER][center]*
عايز احس بحبك ليا*
*
طيفك عدى من حوليا*
*انا بتمنى اشوفك برضو*
*وتملى صورتك نن عنيا*
*حبيبى بحبك اكتر,,,,,من الدنيا ديا*
*انا حبى ليكى بيكتر,,, ارجوكى حسى بيا*
*حسى بقلبى وبدقاتو*
*حبك ليا سر حياتو*
*حبك ليا اكيد مش ممكن* 
*يمنع قلبى يحب اهاتو*
*حبك عايش جو عنيا* 
*صورتك عايشة فى لمس ايديا*
*انا بتمنى اكون حوليكى* 
*حبك يبقى النور فى عنيا*
*حبى ليكى اد الكون* 
*يجرى فى دمى فين ما يكون* 
*يجرى فى دمى يجرح قلبى* 
*حبى ليكى حب جنون*
*انا عايز احلم وياكى*
*ضيك يملى كل حياتى*
*ضيك يملى كل حياتى حتى اهاتى فى قربك ليا*
*عايز احس بحبك ليا*[/center[size="5"]],,,,,,,,عمر الشاعر,,,,,,,

----------


## حببتى R

*حزينا عليكى*
 
*حزينا عليكى لانكى منى وانتى السراب*

*اذا جئت يوما تعيسا لديكى اشاهد وجهكى انسى العذاب*

*يا كل الامانى وكل العود*

*حبك سقانى كاس الخلود*

*يا عشقا   ,   وحبا  ,  رايته يوما*

*لا اعلم فى حلم ام فى السهود*

*اريد السماح لانى احبك وشوقى اليكى شوقا عليل*

*اعانق هواكى حين اراكى وحبك فى قلبى خير الدليل*

*اخاف عليكى        لماذ العتاب ؟*

*اغار عليكى         فاغلقت باب ؟*

*فلو كان هذا جرحا لديكى*

*فياليتنى كنت التراب*



*شكرا ,,,,,,*

*,,,,,,,,,,,,,عمر الشاعر,,,,,,,,,,*

----------


## حببتى R

*حزينا عليكى*

*حزينا عليكى لانكى منى وانتى السراب*

*اذا جئت يوما تعيسا لديكى اشاهد وجهكى انسى العذاب*

*يا كل الامانى وكل العود*

*حبك سقانى كاس الخلود*

*يا عشقا   ,   وحبا  ,  رايته يوما*

*لا اعلم فى حلم ام فى السهود*

*اريد السماح لانى احبك وشوقى اليكى شوقا عليل*

*اعانق هواكى حين اراكى وحبك فى قلبى خير الدليل*

*اخاف عليكى        لماذ العتاب ؟*

*اغار عليكى         فاغلقت باب ؟*

*فلو كان هذا جرحا لديكى*

*فياليتنى كنت التراب*



*شكرا ,,,,,,*

*,,,,,,,,,,,,,عمر الشاعر,,,,,,,,,,*

----------

